# Allergic or Intolerant  to certain foods



## hollydolly (May 23, 2015)

Do you have an intolerance to any type of food. I don't mean food that you might like but which gives you indigestion or bloating or food that you just hate the taste of...  but food that actually makes you ill quite quickly..stomach upsets, rashes, etc?..or do you have a stomach made of cast iron and can tolerate anything?

I have quite a few foods that I can't tolerate..those that make me sick very quickly.

first on the list is Kiwi fruit and Avocado ...both of those make me violently ill


apart from those, I cannot tolerate anything with strong spices or heavy vinegars, like Pickles etc....or anything heavily laden with tomato sauce..ratatouille, or thick sauces in Italian tomato based dishes..

What about you?


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2015)

I have a fairly sensitive system, Pinapple gives me hives, all over....However my main problem is pills no matter what pills the doctor gives me for BP they affect me, the specialist I was seeing told me I have to get used to the side effects and accept that I may only sleep an hour a night ....I have cancelled the next appointment I had her..  I'm now trying beetroot juice in conjunction with one BP pill ..
Sorry if a bit off topic...


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2015)

Can eat and enjoy just about anything, including hot and spicy, pickles, Italian tomato laden dishes, oriental, eastern european, etc.  One of my favorites is east Indian mango pickle or lemon pickle, extra hot on toast, and as you will recall, holly, I do like that goo you hate with a passion, Marmite, all with no ill effects.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2015)

You have definitely a Cast iron stomach Cookie. you're .like my husband he can eat just about anything, the hotter and spicier the better..


Kadee that must be awful for you not to be able to tolerate the BP drugs..just to get one hours' sleep a night that is incredible and absolutely intolerable ... I can hardly fathom that tbh!! Someone somewhere must have a solution to your problem, I hope you can find a solution verry verrry soon..


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2015)

Yes, Holly, I have a stomach of steel. It must be hard to be allergic to those foods and find others repugnant, not just to miss out on them, but because it limits your choices.  But you'd find your nutritional content in other foods, of course. 

Kadee, I agree beets are good for your cardiovascular system.  Do you also take Omega-3 supplements?  I under stand Krill oil is very good too. Maybe someday you can get some BP meds that don't have those bad side effects, I hope so.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 23, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> first on the list is Kiwi fruit and Avocado ...both of those make me violently ill




Same here with the avocado,hollydolly. It started when I was pregnant with my second at 22. I had eaten them all my life with no problem. And I love them. I couldn`t imagine what I was eating in the Mexican dishes that was making my stomach hurt so horribly bad. And even the tiniest speck of it would do it. Then at 40,I could eat them again-then at 60,I couldn`t. That mystery was solved when I read that avocado allergy tends to disappear and reoccur every 20 years. Weird,huh? And this time it didn`t last 20 years but I never eat them without saying "Do I really want to risk ruining the rest of my night??" I have never even tried kiwi because I know they are related and bananas are as well. I have never cared for bananas so easy to avoid. But I did get a horrible,what I call "avocado stomachache" after eating almonds a few months ago. Never had a problem with them before but I now know they are related to avocados. Latex is supposed to be included in that as well but I never had a problem when I was practicing phlebotomy so for me it wasn`t the case.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2015)

I don't really have any food allergies, and this hasn't happened in a long time because I am aware of it and try to avoid it.  When I eat something slightly tart, like a green apple, grapes, even strawberries...and chew predominantly on my left side, my jaw will swell and become hard for an hour or so before it subsides.

  It looks freakish when it happens, felt it happening years ago when I was driving to work in the morning and eating some green grapes.  When I felt something funny happening, I stopped eating them.  When I looked in the mirror at work, the area under my left ear down to my jaw was noticeably swollen and felt super hard.  I'm not sure exactly what happens, but after some searching, I think it has to do with a blockage of a salivary gland in that area.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> However my main problem is pills no matter what pills the doctor gives me for BP they affect me, the specialist I was seeing told me I have to get used to the side effects and accept that I may only sleep an hour a night ....I have cancelled the next appointment I had her..  I'm now trying beetroot juice in conjunction with one BP pill ..



You're a smart gal for going a more natural route.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...scular-Benefits-of-Beet-Juice?highlight=beets


----------



## applecruncher (May 23, 2015)

The sight, smell, AND taste of butter, sour cream, cream cheese, blue cheese, ranch anything make.me.sick. Strange thing is I’m not lactose intolerant – I’m okay with cream filled donuts, skim milk, swiss cheese, ice cream and many dairy products. (I have always hated butter….I use margarine)

But escalloped or augratin potatoes, most mac & cheese, and cheesey sauces…ugh….I’ve been known to leave the room. Once a relative fixed me a container of broccoli (which I love) to take home. When I unwrapped it, I saw she had put melted cheese on top, I almost vomited, so it went into the trash. Guess she wasn’t thinking because she knew about my “no cheesey” rule.

Scrambled eggs and omelettes make me sick….but boiled eggs or eggs used in cooking something else are fine. 

I love hot spicy foods, onions, garlic, vinegar, dill pickles, hot peppers, tomato sauces.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2015)

Cast iron stomach here with one exception - cranberry juice.


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2015)

The only thing that bothers me is raw green bell pepper, and then not always. Causes tummy to feel "inflamed". Going to bed (laying down) just after eating dairy or tomato sometimes causes heartburn later, so I don't do that -or I take a anti-acid.


----------



## Falcon (May 26, 2015)

Sometimes bananas and/or watermelon  gives me indigestion, so I have to be careful especially @ bedtime.


----------



## Glinda (May 26, 2015)

A few years ago I reluctantly came to the conclusion that I just can't eat certain foods any more due to acid reflux.  The biggest culprits are wine, tomato sauce (limited fresh tomatoes are ok) and citrus.  Even half a glass of wine causes a problem.   That's when I discovered the exquisite bliss of beer drinking. :cheers:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 26, 2015)

I can and do eat anything.


----------

